

Tracking Point: The Gun That Aims Itself (Documentary)(2013) - Excluse
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBC8IFWC1P0
Associated Reading: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;motherboard.vice.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;long-shot-inside-the-scope-of-smart-weapons
======
b6
It seems to be a scope with a range finder that adjusts a virtual reticle as
appropriate. It also has an electronic trigger system that probably prevents
spoiled shots. While I wish everyone would stop being interested in developing
weapons, I have to say this seems pretty innovative.

It seems like a step toward a system I've been worried about for a while. In
this system, a big rifle would be mounted on/in a vehicle, like a van. A human
would be watching a scene on a display. When the targets emerged from the
building, the human would select and prioritize them similar to how people
interact with games like Starcraft, and a CV system would begin tracking them.
When the human hits "go", the computer system would make a shooting plan that
it thinks maximizes the probability of achieving the goal, and would aim and
fire the gun as appropriate. To me it seems possible that several people could
be hit before they even hear the first reports.

Or more generally, human in charge of selection and prioritizing, CV system in
charge of aiming and firing. I think it's not super crazy to think that
someone might be sitting in an armored vehicle, steering the vehicle with
WASD, tagging targets with a mouse.

Stuff like this sucks! But it seems inevitable because it'd be so effective.

------
Excluse
Associated Reading: [http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/long-shot-inside-the-
scope-...](http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/long-shot-inside-the-scope-of-
smart-weapons)

------
socceroos
I wonder at what point the automation of war will be neutered by international
treaties. At the rate modern military is evolving the major battles will be in
the AI/tech space.

